# i think it's a rhom



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

View attachment 50522

View attachment 50523

View attachment 50524


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

its not a rhom, but im also not sure what itis, maybe spilo/mac?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Hmmm....It has the resemblance of Pristobrycon Genus. Can you get a clear flank shot without using the flash. A certain fish comes to mind, but I'm not quite sure.


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

maybe this picture might be a bit clearer

View attachment 50550


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

im pissed!! i was almost postitive it was a black rhom (peru). i payed $70!!! CDN for this damn fish!. if it's not rhom did i get ripped off?, or is it still worth ther money? for whatever fish it actually is


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

How big is it?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Pristobrycon possibly serrulatus.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Pristobrycon possibly serrulatus.
> [snapback]906251[/snapback]​


I was honestly thinking that, but the yellow stumped me.


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

it's 6"


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

kyle_5rb said:


> im pissed!! i was almost postitive it was a black rhom (peru). i payed $70!!! CDN for this damn fish!. if it's not rhom did i get ripped off?, or is it still worth ther money? for whatever fish it actually is
> [snapback]905921[/snapback]​


It's a pristobrycon which is rarely seen in the hobby, so it is more rare than a rhom. As for did you get ripped off? Well, if you like the fish, and you were happy when you thought it was a rhom, you should be happy now as all that's really changed is the name.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Most of the Pristobrycon make a good addition. S. rhombeus are more common, but Pristobrycon that's a different story. I wouldn't mind adding some to my collection again someday. They can be nasty little critters too. It's too bad the spotting is not clearer. P. striolatus which has more peppered spotting is very rare in the trade.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

So it turns out that u have really something special.
Beter then a Rhom IMO.
But whatever turns u on.


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

Stuff the Rhom, that's a nice fish.........


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

does anyone, by any chance have any info on this fish for me?, like how big they get, what they eat, etc.

any help would be great!
thanx

oh and by the way, i got a brand new 55 gal setup, solely for him, i'll post pics asap


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Here's a bit of info: http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/serrulatus.html

Max. size *possibly* up to 24"???


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Judazzz Posted Today, 12:55 PM
> Here's a bit of info: http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/serrulatus.html
> 
> *Max. size possibly up to 24"??? *


Yes, I disclaimed that one. I thought about removing that "measurement", but I think what happened is folks were looking at S. manueli and S. serrulatus thinking they are same species. So I left it there nonetheless as a conversation piece.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> So I left it there nonetheless as a conversation piece.:laugh:
> [snapback]913018[/snapback]​


Well, it worked like a charm


----------

